# Single strand star knot tutorial



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

*Single strand diamond knot*
Makes an attractive stopper knot










*single strand diamond knot tutorial*


----------



## Tim Lagios (May 1, 2018)

Nice knot.


----------

